# Kel-tec sub2k....



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey y'all, I've been after a sub2k that takes Sig p226 9mm mags, but right-hand-to-god, they do not exist! I've been ALL over looking for one, any ideas? If you have one PM me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope you find one! I have Gen 1 and 2 S2K's and just love these lil rifles!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You could go glock.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the sub 2000 should be switchable to sw 59 series, glock, sig, or berretta.
if specify when ordering I did and asked specifically for glock mags then you get it already set up -other wise you or a gun smith has to make the change 
kel tec sells the parts to do it
https://www.keltecweapons.com/quickview/index/view/path/s2k-205p226-sig-mag-catch-kit
https://www.keltecweapons.com/rifles/sub-2000


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The sub 2k comes in two versions, the sw59/Sig/beretta version, and the glock version. It has to do with grip angle I think.
Yeeees I could go glock, but I'm already set up for sig.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If the sub2k takes sw59 mags, it cannot be modified to take glock mags.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

tango said:


> If the sub2k takes sw59 mags, it cannot be modified to take glock mags.


That's what I'm getting at, there is a glock mag sub2k, and the other sub2k. I'm after the non glock one.


----------

